# Another 2014 at 100k miles



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome! I believe we just crested 40k miles - so it's going to be a good long while before we hit 100k - only get about 16k a year on it.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Very nice, congratulations!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Congrats, I would have been there awhile ago if I had not relocated. My drive is only 8 minutes to work now.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats, welcome to the club. Hope to see many more make it here.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations. 

Your official recognition will be forthcoming @obermd.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to do mileage recognitions at home where I can update the master list of who has which mileage badge. Makes for easy summary posts.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well Done, Congratulations!:eusa_clap:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the club!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

congrats & enjoy the next 100K


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OkieTD said:


> Hoping for another 200k...


Congrats - 100,000 mile badge awarded.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

So is the club up to 5 members now ? welcome


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sperry said:


> So is the club up to 5 members now ? welcome


That sounds about right.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

OkieTD said:


> Hoping for another 200k...


Congrats bro!

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Where in Okla are you located?? Congrats by the way!!


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

South of Tecumseh. Bought some really pretty land a few years back, no HOA, no building codes, shoot whatever/whenever you want. The neighbors cows come to visit more than i would like, but they dont eat much. 

I never could figure out as a kid how all these old guys with property ended up with all these old cars... i have since collected a 66 tbird, a 71 travelall, 2 64 f100s (one long bed one short bed) and an older alfa spider.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Seems as if even the cars are "wondering" onto your property as well.. Lol

Im in Tulsa..


----------

